# USB 2.0 drivers for Asus P5LD2



## Sephir (Aug 28, 2010)

if someone could help me on this i would me greatefull. Im new here and i hope i posted correctly.I dont usualy go trough forums but i do need help. As i mentioned in the title i have a Asus P5LD2 motherboard and a windows 7 x86 and i cant seem to make my back USB ports, or any ports for that matter , to go 2.0. Every time when i connect something to the USB the windows lets me know that it can perform faster. Problem is i cant find anything to make it USB 2.0. Help.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

First, did you load your motherboard chipset drivers? If not, do that.

If that doesn't work, follow this method:


Unplug all USB items


Start


Control Panel


System


Hardware


Device Manager


View


Show Hidden Devices


Scroll down to the USB area and open it with (+)


Right click on each item and Uninstall all that you have with that option


Reboot and let the computer find the USB ports


Shut down and plug in USB items


Boot up and test it.
.​


----------



## Sephir (Aug 28, 2010)

so first of i recheced the bios section on USBs and the 2.0 was enabled and set on highspeed and then i tryed the uninstalling of all the hubs. The OS reinstaled them and all and i tested it with a WD external drive and a transfer runs at a 30 MB/s avreage. Is that the usual speed it should run at? Does that mean i did it?


----------

